# Land O' Lakes, FL - D4518 Male B&T on the 11th hour



## RedAngel (Nov 4, 2009)

URGENT - rescue only - came back out of the Adoptions Program due to growling at people and aggressiveness to other dogs. 

IMO: He's scared to death, probably going a bit cage crazy. An experienced shep handler could probably turn this boy around in a heartbeat.

Pasco County Animal Services
Animal Services Center
19640 Dogpatch Lane (Formerly Lake Patience Rd.)
Land O' Lakes, FL 34638









D 4518 – in PCAS adoption center, now unavailable for adoption due to being animal aggressive and showing fearful growling at people. Shepherd Mix, Adult, Black & Tan, intact male, he has a ½ tail, all vaccinations current, HW-.


Contact info: 
Email Shivana if interested in rescuing or adopting: [email protected]

Shelter's phone number is (813) 929-1212 


501c3 rescue groups can pull for free if they are signed up to be an adoption partner with this shelter. If your group would like to become an adoption partner with Pasco County Animal Services shelter, please email: [email protected] for details


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

If anyone is interested I know a local rescue that can pull from this shelter.


----------



## angelbuddy (Jan 7, 2008)

This dog looks just like my male that I just lost - his face breaks my heart. I live in NY and have 2 german shepherds.. the female I have is dominant. I've been looking for another GSD (male) but I don't have enough information on this guy. I emailed the woman at the shelter and she said he is very sweet but scared and he charges other animals while in his cage. Can someone local evaluate this guy OUTSIDE of the shelter to get an accurate evaluation on his personality? Does anyone know of any local rescues in FL that can pull this guy? The woman at the shelter said his time is running out  He looks sweet but he is so obviously terrified - it's written all over his face. Poor guy.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

OP - We have posting guidelines in this forum, please read them before posting in the future: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-posting-city-state-id-name-sex-age-more.html


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

angelbuddy said:


> This dog looks just like my male that I just lost - his face breaks my heart. I live in NY and have 2 german shepherds.. the female I have is dominant. I've been looking for another GSD (male) but I don't have enough information on this guy. I emailed the woman at the shelter and she said he is very sweet but scared and he charges other animals while in his cage. Can someone local evaluate this guy OUTSIDE of the shelter to get an accurate evaluation on his personality? Does anyone know of any local rescues in FL that can pull this guy? The woman at the shelter said his time is running out  He looks sweet but he is so obviously terrified - it's written all over his face. Poor guy.


I can have him evaled & pulled, not sure how we would get him to NY. Did you have a plan for transport if he checks out ?


----------



## angelbuddy (Jan 7, 2008)

is there a way that he can at least get into a safe rescue and out of the kill shelter he is in? The woman at the shelter said he didn't have much time left and that he is terrified in the shelter. She also said he is very sweet. No I don't have a way to transport him. I was at least hoping a rescue group could take him in and get him out of danger of being put down. Sad.


----------



## angelbuddy (Jan 7, 2008)

Any updates on this guy? I emailed the shelter and haven't heard back from them yet. Any rescues that can take him?


----------



## angelbuddy (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wanted to update that this guy isn't "urgent" anymore. The shelter contacted me and told me he was transferred into rescue so he is safe now ) Great news for the pretty boy!


----------

